# Trendkill's Tasty Sammich Thread



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

turkey_sandwich said:


> explain all the footage stupid
> 
> View attachment 31140


I like turkey sandwiches. Will you make me an exquisite one?


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Oct 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> exquisite



Here you go.​
Outside Egg Turkey Bacon Grilled Sandwich​



Details:​
Prep Time: 10 Minutes
Cook Time: 10 Minutes
Total Time: 20 Minutes
Difficulty: Novice
Serves: 2 people
Cuisine: American
Ingredients:​
4 slices bread
4 large eggs
6 slices bacon
4 slices muenster cheese
2 slices deli turkey
3 tbsp butter
Directions:​
In a large skillet on medium heat fry the bacon till just crispy, remove and set aside on paper towel.
Cut a circle in the center of each slice of bread and set aside
Heat up a griddle pan on medium high heat and melt the butter.
Once the butter is melted lay the bread slices down and crack an egg into the center of each circle.
Cook egg for about 2-3 minutes that turn over and cook the other side.
Place a slice of cheese on each slice of bread on one slice place the turkey and bacon, then top with the other slice so it looks like a sandwich.
Continue cooking while turning about for about another 2-3 minutes or until cheese is melted.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

Shit. Wanna come over for beers, I'll buy you cook. No homo shit.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

Get drunk eat fancy sandwiches, listen to loud music on patio and hit on the apt girls at the pool


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

Do that with brioche or a croissant !


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

Can't outside egg with croissant though well maybe....


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

Scramble it, baste/cover it broiler


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

Mayo on a grilled cheese is choice. Gives a great golden crust while adding flavor


----------



## Send0 (Oct 26, 2022)

This thread is now about delicious sandwiches. 

@Trendkill post up your take on a tasty sammich!


----------



## shackleford (Oct 26, 2022)

Meatloaf sandwich. Open face with brown gravy.


----------



## Yano (Oct 26, 2022)

Was a place in Hawthorne NJ called Skuffys , place made steak n cheese with plank fries and gravy I still copy at home for us. Place wasnt fancy but everything was good.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 26, 2022)

Send0 said:


> This thread is now about delicious sandwiches.
> 
> @Trendkill post up your take on a tasty sammich!


Now we're talkin my language.  It it was still open I'd order a Carnegie Deli pastrami.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 26, 2022)

Monte Cristo...

Is it healthy? Absolutely not.... is it delicious? Abso-fucking-lutely


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 26, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Monte Cristo...
> 
> Is it healthy? Absolutely not.... is it delicious? Abso-fucking-lutely
> 
> ...



One of my all time favorites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 26, 2022)

Eat the ampules whole.

Edit this is my 1000th post lol


----------



## Cornholio (Oct 26, 2022)

I love a good grilled pork Banh Mi with extra jalapenos.


----------



## Yano (Oct 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Now we're talkin my language.  It it was still open I'd order a Carnegie Deli pastrami.
> View attachment 31148


Used to love going there , the pieces of cheesecake were fucking enormous. Place had a weird ending , inspectors found illegal gas lines run , they had been some how siphoning off free natural gas with out a meter for like 6 years LOL all kinds of fines , they reopened and then that was it , family said it time to move on , she was too old to keep up and they closed it.

There is one I think still open in MSG [ madison square garden ] , and the whole sale business is up n running I see but the main spot and all the other branches of the chain they opened are gone.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 26, 2022)

I've only been to NY city twice.  Last time I was there was 2017 and I was planning to visit the deli until I read that it closed the year before.  Disappointment does not begin to describe my state of mind at the time.


----------



## Yano (Oct 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I've only been to NY city twice.  Last time I was there was 2017 and I was planning to visit the deli until I read that it closed the year before.  Disappointment does not begin to describe my state of mind at the time.


My all time favorite was the Bull n Bear in the Waldorf Astoria took the ol lady there when ever we would go home for family reasons , The American Club in Battery Park used to make an amazing grilled octopus and Peter Lugers Steakhouse is always worth the trip that's out in Brooklyn.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 26, 2022)

Lex's brother Pete?


----------



## Yano (Oct 26, 2022)

fucked up forgot to hit reply .. yah im stoned ,, bite me lol


----------



## Yano (Oct 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Lex's brother Pete?


NY Legendary spot to eat ,, Lugers is the place you can sit down in the back room and realize your eating with movie stars and mobsters.
https://peterluger.com/


----------



## Sven Northman (Oct 26, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> I don't care if the term is from 1534 or 2015. The fact is you shouldn't be calling anybody that word. Especially for no reason. If anyone deserves to be called that, it's trendkill. He thinks I get "sexual gratification" from "trolling" (which I'm not doing BTW).
> 
> Unlike him, I actually like fine women.
> 
> View attachment 31120


No, you dont. You like porn stars.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 26, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Bro .. you are just a no good stupid trolling dick…
> 
> You know this . I know this we all know this.
> Guys like you are taking posit r energy away from this board.
> ...


Sir, this post is fine and well... But all posts in this thread must now be paired with a sandwich of your choosing.

We will accept anything that is a traditional open faced sandwich, or something that has bread on two sides, or something that is completely encased in a bread like structure.

For example, a calzone counts but I would say a pizza does not count as a sandwich. A hot dog counts, but I'm not 100% sure about a corn dog... We would have to get the forum judges to rule on that. 

We look forward to your contribution!


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 26, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Sir, this post is fine and well... But all posts in this thread must now be paired with a sandwich of your choosing.
> 
> We will accept anything that is a traditional open faced sandwich, or something that has bread on two sides, or something that is completely encased in a bread like structure.
> 
> ...


What about pizza rolled up into a taco or burrito shape?  This is one common method of eating a Little Caesar's or Domino's medium size pizza.

As for corndogs, I vote no, not a sandwich.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> What about pizza rolled up into a taco or burrito shape?  This is one common method of eating a Little Caesar's or Domino's medium size pizza.
> 
> As for corndogs, I vote no, not a sandwich.


Pizza rolls, that counts. Pizza rolled up into a taco shape... I'm going to have to rule no. Don't ask me why 😂; I can't explain it, it just seems wrong.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 26, 2022)

@Trendkill how do you feel about French bread pizza, does that count as a sandwich or a pizza?


----------



## shackleford (Oct 26, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Pizza rolls, that counts. Pizza rolled up into a taco shape... I'm going to have to rule no. Don't ask me why 😂; I can't explain it, it just seems wrong.


you got to fold that thin crust or it just flops over.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 26, 2022)

Send0 said:


> @Trendkill how do you feel about French bread pizza, does that count as a sandwich or a pizza?


It's name reveals it's identity - French Bread implies bread which implies sandwich


shackleford said:


> you got to fold that thin crust or it just flops over.


Preach brother.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It's name reveals it's identity - French Bread implies bread which implies sandwich
> 
> Preach brother.


I like the direction this thread is going 😂


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 26, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I like the direction this thread is going 😂


I like the direction this Bread is going.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 26, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Monte Cristo...
> 
> Is it healthy? Absolutely not.... is it delicious? Abso-fucking-lutely
> 
> ...


Now we're talking!


----------



## Send0 (Oct 26, 2022)

French dip sandwich, with au jus

Fight me!! With sandwiches


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 26, 2022)

Send0 said:


> French dip sandwich, with au jus
> 
> 
> View attachment 31159


I vote that we immediately get 🤤 reactions...


----------



## Send0 (Oct 26, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I vote that we immediately get 🤤 reactions...


Agreed! 😂😂


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 26, 2022)

Pulled bbq pork bacon green chili cheeseburger 🤤🤤🤤


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 26, 2022)

Hey @Trendkill that's at Rehab Burger in case you're in the mood for awesome


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 26, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Hey @Trendkill that's at Rehab Burger in case you're in the mood for awesome


I'm always in the mood for awesome.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 26, 2022)

Kbye


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 26, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Kbye


Dammit we were having a nice family discussion about sandwiches.


----------



## Yano (Oct 26, 2022)

The Quintessential Grilled Cheese - listed as the worlds most expensive grilled cheese at 214$
Champagne bread made with Dom Perignon and 24 karat gold flakes. White truffle butter was spread on the bread, and then filled with Caciocavallo Podolico cheese.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 26, 2022)

Yano said:


> The Quintessential Grilled Cheese - listed as the worlds most expensive grilled cheese at 214$
> Champagne bread made with Dom Perignon and 24 karat gold flakes. White truffle butter was spread on the bread, and then filled with Caciocavallo Podolico cheese.
> 
> View attachment 31164


Oh you fancy fancy


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 26, 2022)

Current situation: leftover BBQ sammich plus bacon. Had to be open face, too much meat 🤤


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 27, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Pulled bbq pork bacon green chili cheeseburger 🤤🤤🤤
> View attachment 31160


Hell yes girl. 
I am eating a pulled pork on a Leto wrap as I type this..


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 27, 2022)

@Send0 thank you for inspiring me to have a sandwich.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 27, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Kbye


This is why we can't have nice things


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 27, 2022)

And yes low sugar b a sauce. 
70 cal Orpheus for them g lol sauce.
6oz pork 280cal

Keti wrap 50cal.
Approx 
400 calorie meal..
Mmmmhood
Oh am a homage demented pickle that I made myself


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 27, 2022)

@Send0 .
Any new suspicions members.?


----------



## Send0 (Oct 27, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> @Send0 .
> Any new suspicions members.?


I suspect everyone lately, but try my best to reserve judgement.

Also, to keep up with the theme of this thread. Here's a delicious fry up sandwich; have one for breakfast!


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

can you clean up the thread and change the title to to the sandwich thread?

i mean, if @Trendkill isok with it. its all about him after all


----------



## Send0 (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> can you clean up the thread and change the title to to the sandwich thread?
> 
> i mean, if @Trendkill isok with it. its all about him after all


This is an excellent idea! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Send0 (Oct 27, 2022)

@shackleford title changed. I'll clean up the BS posts tomorrow and move it into the general chat area.

I did consider moving it to the diet area, but somehow I don't think this thread would fit there. 🤣


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> can you clean up the thread and change the title to to the sandwich thread?
> 
> i mean, if @Trendkill isok with it. its all about him after all


I fully support this recommendation.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 27, 2022)

There... I split out the non sammich posts into it's own thread in the flame forum (there were some gems in there 😂).

I then moved the sammich posts into the general chat forum.

@Trendkill this is how you get your very own sammich thread. Get insulted, hijack the thread, and make it about sammiches.

This is your thread now. You call the shots. With great power comes great responsibility!


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> There... I split out the non sammich posts into it's own thread in the flame forum (there were some gems in there 😂).
> 
> I then moved the sammich posts into the general chat forum.
> 
> ...


First things first.  We need to formally define what makes a sammich a sammich.  This is open to interpretation but since it's my thread it's my rules.  A sammich must have, at a minimum, the following characteristics:

1. At least one slice of bread.  Tortillas and pizza dough do not constitute bread.  Hamburger buns qualify but not hot dog buns.  Items dipped in a bread like batter aka corn dogs do not qualify
2. Utensils are not required or traditionally used to eat it

Pics are required for all posts.  If anyone posts about a tuna fish sandwich they will be banned from the thread.  It is well known that tuna is a fish.  No need for redundancy.  We don't have Chicken bird sandwiches or Roast Beef cow sandwiches.  Just stop it with the tuna fish nonsense.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 27, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> First things first.  We need to formally define what makes a sammich a sammich.  This is open to interpretation but since it's my thread it's my rules.  A sammich must have, at a minimum, the following characteristics:
> 
> 1. At least one slice of bread.  Tortillas and pizza dough do not constitute bread.  Hamburger buns qualify but not hot dog buns.  Items dipped in a bread like batter aka corn dogs do not qualify
> 2. Utensils are not required or traditionally used to eat it
> ...


I wanted to both like and laugh react to this.

These rules are good. You are a fair and benevolent sammich king 👑


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> First things first.  We need to formally define what makes a sammich a sammich.  This is open to interpretation but since it's my thread it's my rules.  A sammich must have, at a minimum, the following characteristics:
> 
> 1. At least one slice of bread.  Tortillas and pizza dough do not constitute bread.  Hamburger buns qualify but not hot dog buns.  Items dipped in a bread like batter aka corn dogs do not qualify
> 2. Utensils are not required or traditionally used to eat it
> ...


what about a wedgie. its a sandwich made of pizza dough.

open face sandwiches generally require a utensil

what the difference between a piano and a fish?


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Sir, this post is fine and well... But all posts in this thread must now be paired with a sandwich of your choosing.
> 
> We will accept anything that is a traditional open faced sandwich, or something that has bread on two sides, or something that is completely encased in a bread like structure.
> 
> ...


What if you fold the slice of pizza? 🤔

***oh shit, it was already said. I'm tardy to the party boys!!!


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> What if you fold the slice of pizza? 🤔
> 
> ***oh shit, it was already said. I'm tardy to the party boys!!!


I was about to go in! Lol taking it back to the great schism and how one of the issues was leavened and unleavened bread. Lol


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> what about a wedgie. its a sandwich made of pizza dough.
> 
> open face sandwiches generally require a utensil
> 
> what the difference between a piano and a fish?


Please read the rules Shack. Asking if pizza dough is acceptable is like asking for a source. That being said you’ve brought up a serious issue about open faced sammies and utensils. I am ruling in favor of the open face despite the utensil requirement. Dammit this is getting complicated.

oh and you can tune a piano but you can’t tune a fish. Well done sir. 


CJ said:


> What if you fold the slice of pizza? 🤔
> 
> ***oh shit, it was already said. I'm tardy to the party boys!!!


Banned


Slabiathan said:


> I was about to go in! Lol taking it back to the great schism and how one of the issues was leavened and unleavened bread. Lol


the devilish and sinful nature of yeast shall not be taken into consideration. All breads are welcome here.


----------



## Rickt (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Meatloaf sandwich. Open face with brown gravy.


Got no idea what that is. But seeing as it is you I will drive through and pick up two to go at 6pm. Don't do drive through. Try drive by. Australians love a good drive by meatloaf sandwich with gravy. Or sauce.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

Rickt said:


> Got no idea what that is. But seeing as it is you I will drive through and pick up two to go at 6pm. Don't do drive through. Try drive by. Australians love a good drive by meatloaf sandwich with gravy. Or sauce.


A drive by meatloaf, i like it. I can see it now, by the dashboard light.


----------



## Yano (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> what the difference between a piano and a fish?


You can tune a piano but ya cant tunafish.   nyuck  nyuck nyuck !


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> There... I split out the non sammich posts into it's own thread in the flame forum (there were some gems in there 😂).
> 
> I then moved the sammich posts into the general chat forum.
> 
> ...


Now you have to change his elit status to the king of Sangwiches.!


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 27, 2022)

Make sure you have fries with your 
FRIED MAC AND CHEESE     
               BURGER!


----------



## Rickt (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> A drive by meatloaf, i like it. I can see it now, by the dashboard light.


That's the one. Never thought someone here would be able to quote a meatloaf song. You all look like lady gaga fans from my living room. This ugbb is turning into a bad romance. But as long as my nuts enjoy the romance im in for good.


----------



## Yano (Oct 27, 2022)

Rickt said:


> That's the one. Never thought someone here would be able to quote a meatloaf song. You all look like lady gaga fans from my living room. This ugbb is turning into a bad romance. But as long as my nuts enjoy the romance im in for good.


What's a lady ga gah ?


----------



## Rickt (Oct 27, 2022)

Yano said:


> What's a lady ga gah ?


Something to do with a telephone call from prison by three hot bitches and the paparazzi.  Unfortunatly as soon as chicks get into their underwear i can't think. Even ugly fat butches. Explains why I'm married i guess.
Mister cash was the man.


----------



## Yano (Oct 27, 2022)

An now to put things back on track ,,,  A Minneapolis favorite for decades , the Juicy Lucy. A cheese burger with  the cheese on the inside of the patty.


----------



## GreatGunz (Oct 27, 2022)

*lettuce- tomato - cucumber - Swiss on Rye 
I know no meat but it’s good as fuck.
Mayo if u want!*


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 27, 2022)

GreatGunz said:


> *lettuce- tomato - cucumber - Swiss on Rye
> I know no meat but it’s good as fuck.
> Mayo if u want!*


----------



## Cornholio (Oct 27, 2022)

The official state sandwich of Texas: BBQ Brisket sandwich


----------



## Send0 (Oct 27, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Now you have to change his elit status to the king of Sangwiches.!


I like that too! 🤣

It is done.. bow to his liege, the king!


----------



## GreatGunz (Oct 27, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


>


Oh but I do…,.,, This is just good.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 27, 2022)

Yano said:


> An now to put things back on track ,,,  A Minneapolis favorite for decades , the Juicy Lucy. A cheese burger with  the cheese on the inside of the patty.
> 
> View attachment 31207


My neighbor used to make these.  He threw in jalapenos too.  Delicious


GreatGunz said:


> *lettuce- tomato - cucumber - Swiss on Rye
> I know no meat but it’s good as fuck.
> Mayo if u want!*


Gunz you are on the ban radar for this thread lol.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 27, 2022)

Popeyes Chicken sandwich.
If you haven’t had one your missing out..


----------



## Signsin1 (Oct 27, 2022)

If you got to eat-out on the run, these triple selections are good.


----------



## GreatGunz (Oct 28, 2022)

Doesn’t look like a sandwich……..eerrrr um yeah!


----------



## Rickt (Oct 28, 2022)

As kiss say. You wanted the best you got the best. Australian ugbb classic. 6 emu  eggs half cup of wombat cheese i pack of kangaroo salami. The egg and cheese salami sandwich. Sorry sammish


----------



## TiredandHot (Oct 28, 2022)

Rickt said:


> As kiss say. You wanted the best you got the best. Australian ugbb classic. 6 emu  eggs half cup of wombat cheese i pack of kangaroo salami. The egg and cheese salami sandwich. Sorry sammish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Emu eggs, wombat cheese, kangaroo salami. Definitely an Australian.


----------



## Rickt (Oct 28, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Emu eggs, wombat cheese, kangaroo salami. Definitely an Australian.


Nah you can get all down at home depot in the crocodile Dundee isle. Don't buy kangaroo milk. It is a gymic to feed unwitting nonaustralians kangaroo sperm. Unless swallowing sperm is your thing that is.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 31, 2022)

Guys... We've gone the entire weekend, without any sammich talk. I'm disappointed in everyone here. 😞


----------



## Send0 (Oct 31, 2022)

Let me fix this before the weekend ends...

Cuban sandwich.... Mmmm, pulled pork 🤤


----------



## Rickt (Oct 31, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Let me fix this before the weekend ends...
> 
> Cuban sandwich.... Mmmm, pulled pork 🤤
> 
> View attachment 31434


Fixed the thread sure. But did you consider us at all. I'm on lunch in Australia. Got some fruit tin tuna and spinich leaves. Send 0 you are so mean. Is it because I'm new you are mean to my stomach. Or because australians dont get anything like this. A crocodile burger from burger king. Or a kangaroo fillet at McDonalds dont compare.


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## turkey_sandwich (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 26, 2022)

Thanksgiving leftover beasty dip sammich sliders


----------



## BigChief1 (Nov 26, 2022)

Rookies…..


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## turkey_sandwich (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## turkey_sandwich (Jan 5, 2023)

Place two slices of white bread on a flat surface. Spread mustard on one slice and mayonnaise on the other.
Add thin slices of ham shredded gruyere cheese on top of the mustard and cover the cheese with the other part of the sandwich. In a nonstick pan over medium heat, add butter to melt. 
In a shallow bowl, add the eggs and whisk them until the egg whites and yolks are incorporated. Carefully dip the sandwiches in on both sides. Once the butter has been melted, fry on both sides for 2-3 minutes or until golden brown on top.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## j2048b (Jan 6, 2023)

Send0 said:


> I suspect everyone lately, but try my best to reserve judgement.
> 
> Also, to keep up with the theme of this thread. Here's a delicious fry up sandwich; have one for breakfast!
> 
> View attachment 31177


Wtf is that i want like 5 dayum u fkcrs maken me hungry at bedtime


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Jan 7, 2023)

from the internet

griddle-blackened grouper steak sandwiches with red cabbage slaw


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Tuesday at 11:13 PM)




----------

